# Any problems with narrow roads touring UK and Ireland



## MikeSydney (May 24, 2013)

Hi,
we are planning an 11 week trip touring UK and Ireland - April 2014 to end of June. Intend to hire a Voyager motorhome L7.4 metres/W2.34/H3 
As we want to visit mostly smaller towns and villages we are concerned that many travel guides have references to single lane country roads, especially in the Scottish Highlands and Ireland. Will this be a problem and should we be going for a small car and stay at B&Bs? 
Also what should we expect with regard to night time temperatures and sleeping in a motorhome?
MikeSydney


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Depends where you want to go with regards roads think lot passable if you have the nerve ...l chicken out!, but the cost of hire and most have limited mileage overall before you pay/mile may well be cheaper to hire a small car and B & B also fuel factored in which will chew your budget.

UK weather England cold/wet but Scotland had snow last night Ireland wet/cold. Lot jerseys, heating and thick blankets.

Lot of more experienced folks here though can give better info  Look up Brit Stops if you do get a motorhome do a search in the forums for info and this is the site http://www.britstops.com/ Steve also has a brit stops facebook.

*Caro*


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's not just Scotland and Ireland there are single track roads all over the UK. It is more difficult to avoid them however in Scotland, Wales, Ireland and the West Country including Cornwall. Don't worry unless there is a warning sign through. If you have no alternative, niether do buses, rubbish trucks etc. Busy ones have frequent pull overs for passing. Just don' be tempted to stop in them  

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have been all over Scotland and Ireland without problems. There are some narrow roads but all the drivers in these areas are used to them and will find a way to get past other vehicles, even if they do sometimes drive rather too fast.

The narrowest roads I have encountered anywhere were in the English West Country, wing mirrors in both hedges at times driving along what would better pass for wide footpaths, Alan.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I would be more worried about parking in towns, or with access to town centres.
But do come and enjoy the UK, great history sights and people.
p-c
PS erneboy, they ain't hedges they are walls as many have discovered!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Mike - from Sydney?!

Yes, some of the roads are narrow and it depends how confident a driver you are (have you driven this big a vehicle before) - there are usually passing bays though. Also, there are far less people on the remote little roads (Scotland/Ireland)

We have used BnBs and the quality varies widely from brilliant to twee to downright awful - real hit and miss; whereas the nice thing about a MH is that you come back to the same room everynight. Also, using a MH means that food costs are much lower. 

If you are worried about the size, then have you thought of downgrading - if you have kids with you, can they go in a tent? 

In terms of coldness - hot water bottles are a cheap way to boost up heat.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can easily tour around the UK without going down too many single track roads. Most of them have passing places anyway. I wouldnt worry about it. If you in the highlands or Cornwall then just try and plan ahead a bit and take your time. April wont be busy anywhere so you should be fine.

As far as weather is concerned. It could be nice and sunny (not hot but pleasant) or it could be wet, windy and horrible. Even a touch of snow still. Night time temperatures in the UK at that time of year are never severe though. If your in a modern motorhome you will have decent heating and will not be cold. 

Ive been out in ours down to -18c and sat inside in a T shirt. They are designed to keep you warm!

Its probably worth you joining this site for the sake of £12 as its the biggest source of information for motorhomers in the UK. As you get nearer to planning your trip you will find it invaluable.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

p-c said:


> Hi................
> PS erneboy, they ain't hedges they are walls as many have discovered!


Oh, must have dreamed it then.


----------



## MikeSydney (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, we did hire a MH last year for 6 weeks and drove from Adelaide, South Australia up the centre of Oz to Darwin then flew back to Sydney so we have had some MH experience. There is just the 2 of us, wouldn't like to think what it would be like to have children cooped up in a MH for 11 weeks 8O. 
I guess the other point we have to consider is whether it would be cheaper to hire a MH for the UK and then hire one in Ireland to avoid additional charges as well as ferry costs?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MikeSydney said:


> Intend to hire a Voyager motorhome L7.4 metres/W2.34/H3


Is gross weight over 3.5t?

Do you have an OZ Licence?

If yes to both you won't be (legally) able to hire/drive it in the UK whatever your Australian licence allows.

However should you have a pre 1997 UK licence you will be OK.

https://www.gov.uk/non-gb-driving-licence


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You shouldn't have any problems if you watch out for signs with width restrictions or those advising that the road is unsuitable for long or wide vehicles. If on a particularly narrow stretch of road then note when you go past any passing places in case you need to reverse - so saying that is only likely to be necessary if you meet a larger vehicle coming the other way. If you use a satnav then be prepared to ignore it if it tries to take you on short cuts. My TomTom loves its short cuts down rural lanes - mostly fine for cars but often best avoided in the motorhome.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Mike. I think your width may be more of a problem than your length especially on country lanes. You may find it less stressful to consider a panel van conversion if you want to get to places others can't reach.


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

I would guess that it would be cheaper to hire a motorhome in the UK than over here as insurance over here tends to be excessive.

You might be better off to fly to the UK collect your motorhome then complete the Irish part of your trip first availing of off peak ferry prices rather than paying premium fares in July & August.


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anybody know if there's such a thing as a iPhone or smart phone app which tells you when lanes/roads etc are unsuitable for motorhomes?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

erneboy said:


> We have been all over Scotland and Ireland without problems. There are some narrow roads but all the drivers in these areas are used to them and will find a way to get past other vehicles, even if they do sometimes drive rather too fast.
> 
> The narrowest roads I have encountered anywhere were in the English West Country, wing mirrors in both hedges at times driving along what would better pass for wide footpaths, Alan.


I agree totally with this. Generally in Scotland we found forward visibility very good, even on single track roads; which mostly have numerous designated passing places. I think it's the lack of hedges in the highlands and islands that make driving easy; coupled with light traffic.

Whereas, in the West Country (Devon and Cornwall) some of the roads are very narrow and have high banks, hedges and few/no passing places. Particularly challenging at times - so careful planning required.

Whatever you decide, have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Mike... that's useful. I think I worry too much!


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We have a 9m vehicle and unless we see a sign advising otherwise we don't worry out of town. It is taking a wrong turn down a small side street ip with parked cars which is a problem - so, don't!

SatNavs are to be ignored in town if you go wrong in favour if your common sense. 

Other than that, don't sweat it, just enjoy.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had out 7 metre van over a lot of Scotland & most of the roads I was advised to avoid were fine. The only one that caused a bit of first gear crawling was from Lochinver to Inverkirkaig. There were a couple of inches clearance either side. The offending rock outcrops have now been removed & the clearance has been increased to about a foot either side.

D.


----------

